# Is it possible to load an ePub library book on th Fire?



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried this?  I have the Nook app on my Fire, could I load it there and if so, how?  Any other options?


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I have the Overdrive app on my Fire, and I read ePub books that way.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I didnt actually read it, but ti test it I diwnloaded an epub from Overdrive. Ciuldnt get it to work in Aldiko on the Fire, but BlueFire (bluereader? Idk) read it just fine

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have your Adobe Digital Editions account info registered in Aldiko?  You should be able to use it if it's registered to your ADE.  

I didn't realize Bluefire had come out with an Android app - I've used it on my iPhone & iPad.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, I went to the Overdrive site and got the app.  I thought I couldn't get it since there wasn't an Amazon or Getjar app.  I tried it out with success.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Do you have your Adobe Digital Editions account info registered in Aldiko? You should be able to use it if it's registered to your ADE.
> 
> I didn't realize Bluefire had come out with an Android app - I've used it on my iPhone & iPad.


Yep, the ADE was all registered in Aldiko & but it refused to acknowledge the books. Didn't touch the books, downloaded Bluefire & registered ADE in there, & voila!


----------

